# Maryland Sniper.



## PowermacG4_450 (Oct 13, 2002)

this sniper has me worried big time. I live near where this crap is going on (last victim was killed about 10 miles from here)

... its VERY scary.. . 

I actually found myself NOT going out saturday night because of this. Ive never done that before.... 

This person needs to be caught and caught soon... 

when they find the person(s) doing this, they should slowly boil em in hot water... and put it on TV.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Oct 13, 2002)

I don't blame you man... a coupla years ago here on Long Island we had a similar thing going on... 1996 I think it was... it was definetly a creepy situation. Hopefully he will be caught soon, and best of luck to you and your friends and family getting through living nearby.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Oct 13, 2002)

I don't think it's one person.  To do the killing that is being done would involve a team effort.  I personally think that it's an al quaeda cell working in a small moving van/truck as seen on TV.  I wouldn't be surprised if the black lettering on the side of the truck has holes in it so the rifle can be fired from inside the truck.  I think this is one of the reasons why it's been so difficult to catch these people, the shots are n't being seen or heard.  There's probably a few people looking out of the windows from the cab, a few people in the back with police scanners and radios, and one sharp shooter with a scope.  And, if it is al quaeda, the truck is probably loaded to the gills with explosives so that if they do get discovered, chased, and approached by law enforcement, they'll blow up a city block.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Oct 13, 2002)

I agree it's a team effort but i'm not sure why they would go after random people.  I guess it would make sense for a terrorist cell to go after random people in order to instill fear in the heart of the public.  But i'm just surprised that they aren't going after important people, like CEO's of large corporations or government officials.  It must be a squad of people that is up to this.  Another annoying thing is the media pointing out violence in video games.  I'm an avid player of shooters, such as counter-strike and Americas Army, I have also shot real rifles and there is an incredible difference in shooting in online gaming and shooting in real life, i believe that people that are gamers woudln't have the first clue on how to operate and shoot accurately with a real sniper rifle.  It amazes me at how the media, which is the largest unruled form of self terrorism and rumors can go around flaunting random ideas and pointing fingers to whomever they choose in order to get ratings.  It's quite sad actually


----------



## chemistry_geek (Oct 13, 2002)

I think these killings are a test run for many al quaeda cells.  The fact that it's in Wash. D.C. suggests that "more important" a.k.a. government personnel are next.  D.C. has a very high crime rate and one would think that police are fairly prevalent on the streets.  If these killings can happen in broad daylight and in close proximity to law enforcement, the killers are thinking "unconventionally" as did the 9/11 terrorists.  Who would have thought a bunch of box cutters would have brought down the twin towers?


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 13, 2002)

Could you imagine what damage the sniper could do on halloween night?!

Right now I'm really scared of this:
http://www.snopes.com/rumors/candy.htm


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Oct 13, 2002)

Im scared of that, and your avatar! 

LOL. you know, I never thought about that. hitting us on halloween would be so easy for the arabs.


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 13, 2002)

I take the avatar thing as a complement. I made it myself.

An attack on Halloween would be genius. I mean the evil madman kind of genius. It would be very devastating. I hope some kind of warning goes out over the US. The last thing I want is Halloween to become a day that lives in infamy.


----------



## Trip (Oct 13, 2002)

It's stupid.
Once you think about it...those people who die are gone for good. Imagine if your mom or friend just got up one day and died for no reason at all. It's moronic for anybody (even terrorists) to do this type of crap.

But at least we know they'll pay with their souls when the time comes.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Oct 13, 2002)

Jeez way to freak me out about halloween, i'm flying to florida for halloween weekend... grrrreat.... silly CMJ Conference.... Hopefully nothing will happen on halloween, as i would like for my plane to land!


----------



## scope (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm over in Easton and they cancelled our homecoming pep rally and the game.  this is bullcrap.  We aren't even allowed outside for anything.  As soon as we get out of our cars the security guard is yelling to get into the building ASAP...after school it's get out ASAP.  No more outside lunch, no more outside gym, even no more hall passes so that nobody CAN go outside...this is crap...he's moving AWAY...


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 18, 2002)

While I was filling my car up the other day (in Northern Virginia) all the other cars had people laying down in the seats (while their car was filling). They asked me why I stood outside and I told them that 1) It was pooring rain and a shooter would have a difficult time aiming in the rain. 2) A terrorist is not going to stop me from living my normal life. 

I don't advise people to follow my example though. I tell them just use some common sense and be aware of their surroundings.


----------



## tk4two1 (Oct 18, 2002)

As far as people thinking that the sniper(s) are Al-Quaeda terrorists, I think it is false for one main reason.  An Al-Quaeda terrorist would never leave a note stating that they are God.  Plain and simple it would not happen, this is the fudumental belief in islam, being that there is no other god except God.  Worshiping any other God or claiming Godliness is the only unforgivable sin.  This is a belief of any muslim, terrorist or not.  As far as the holloween candy goes there is somthing that everyone needs to understand, that is that Arabs are busness people.  Very smart, know how to negotiate and have great memories. It sounds to me that these arabs buying candy in very large quantities are people who know how to cash in and make the money.  I mean look how much candy is bought in stores in the month of Oct.  TONS!  This would mean that the people behind the scenes buying bulk and selling to retailers would fatten their wallets very quickly.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Oct 18, 2002)

An Al-Quaeda terrorist group, however whacked they are, might insinuate that God is using them as His hand to punish the infidels.  Hence, "I am God".  They also might have thrown in the Terot card just to throw off the feds into thinking that "Islamic Fundamentalists don't leave Terot cards".  This is a terrorist war, and misinformation is part of the game.  If Daddy Bush would have finished the job thoroughly, we might not be having this problem today.

With respect to the current tensions between the USA and Iraq, I think we are definitely headed for a military confrontation.  I live right next to the 180th Tactical Fighter Group in North Western Ohio, and for the last two nights, the fly boys have been practicing their maneuvers late into night.  For the twenty odd years that I've lived out here in the boonies, I've never seen, or rather heard them practicing at night.

This can only mean one thing, INVASION!

Da Da DA! [insert Star Wars theme here]


----------



## themacko (Oct 18, 2002)

I don't think it's a team, nor do I think it's a 'terrorist' (ie; al Queda)

I think it's some guy who's just gone crazy and is a really good shot.  You don't need police scanners or a team of people to snipe 1 victim a week.  You want to be on your own, in a high, hiding place with a powerful gun and a silencer.

Firing a rifle from inside a van isn't a very good idea, but I wouldn't really know.  I don't especially like guns.

Anyways those are just my thoughts.


----------



## tk4two1 (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *An Al-Quaeda terrorist group, however whacked they are, might insinuate that God is using them as His hand to punish the infidels.  Hence, "I am God".*



I garrantee you a muslim, terrorist or not, would not do this, no matter how whacked they are.  I think here is where you can instert people like snake handlers and televangalists.


----------



## Trip (Oct 21, 2002)

That gives you something to think about.


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 24, 2002)

PowerMacG4 (and other who live in the area), I obviously can't purport to know what you're going through, but I do sympathize with you! I can't imagine what it's like to live under constant threat and fear like that!! It must be horrible. Satcomer, I really admire you.

I do have one comment though. I take offense to the use of the word "arab" to describe terrorists, even if it's a joke. Not all Arabs are Muslim, and not all Muslims are terrorists. I'm sure you all know this intellectually but it's little things like that that keep the misrepresentation alive. I'm sure it doesn't seem like much to use a little word like that, but to many many people it is. It just reinforces this feeling of hatred towards Arabs.

It's also impossible for a devout Muslim to claim to be god. The first Pillar of Islam explains that there is one god, and that there can be no more prophets (messengers from god) after Muhammed. So, a Mulsim claiming to be god would be a total contradiction. This is all just because of all the hype in the media... Are you afraid when you enter a post office?!

Also keep in mind, the entire point of a terrorist faction is to instill terror in a population to gain something from it; terrorist groups almost invariably take credit for their actions--it's the whole point. It's probably just some disgruntled joe who lost his life savings to Enron and cracked...


That's food for thought...from my university's Sikh association.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by michaelsanford _
> *I do have one comment though. I take offense to the use of the word "arab" to describe terrorists, even if it's a joke. Not all Arabs are Muslim, and not all Muslims are terrorists. I'm sure you all know this intellectually but it's little things like that that keep the misrepresentation alive. I'm sure it doesn't seem like much to use a little word like that, but to many many people it is. It just reinforces this feeling of hatred towards Arabs.*



While I agree with your cogent statement, one of the reasons why many in the Western culture seem to lump "arabs", terrorists, and islamic muslim fundamentalists into the same camp is because of their geographic and cultural origins.  People assume that if one comes from _that_ part of the world, one is exposed to those ideas, culture, life style, belief system, etc... and are conditioned from an early age (as we all are) to think and act like others in their community.  The media typically shows violent extremes in that society.  This is why the stereotype persists today.  I have even heard arguments on CNN that the Muslim faith supposedly endorses the holy war or Jihad as we all have heard.  I cannot verify this personally since I'm not familiar with the Muslim faith.  And it is also this lack of knowledge or even familiarity of the Muslim faith that perpetuates suspicion and distrust for "arabs" or anyone else of that ethnic origin.  People are afraid of what they don't understand:  other races and their cultures, the gay population and life style, etc...just about any thing foreign to one's common everyday publically acceptable living experiences.

One of my ideas about the Maryland Sniper Case did seem to pan out:  The police said today on CNN that there was a hole in the trunk of that Caprice Classic that allowed the gun to be fired within the vehicle.  When the police were talking about white vans, I suspected that the firing a weapon from inside the vehicle was a way on concealing the origin of the shot.  I'm glad they caught these guys, looks like this is finally over.


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 24, 2002)

Chemistry_geek that is absolutely true. It is the lack of knowledge...

To inform a little (because you seem interested), _Jihad_ does not mean "holy war" it means "struggle". A _Jihad_ can be declared and usually includes such things as silent protest, non-violent protest, economic sanctions, and war but only as a very last resort. And a Jihad can only by called by a real religious leader...


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 24, 2002)

Chemisty_geek, good call on the hole...

I'm glad it's over too. I was discussing this with one of my friends and he said thought one of the worst things that could happen would be that the sniper would just disappear without a trace, possibly to return at some time in the future.


----------



## twister (Oct 24, 2002)

I PRAY it's over too.  I don't know how those people could live.  They are stronger than I am.

Twister


----------



## ksv (Oct 25, 2002)

Today, 2400 times more people died because of hunger than who was killed by these snipers in a month.
But that wasn't in the US, so I guess it's not that scary?


----------

